# Stonelick Lake Carping



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I hit Stonelick for almost 7 hours today. The lake had been very unkind to me in the past, skunking me on my first two visits. I set up camp in a not-so-secret location (Ak knows where I am talking about). I threw out some sweet corn and started chummming little and often. The wind was keeping my chumming distance down. There wasn't any carp activity for the first 30 minutes that I was there. A half hour into my session, Carp start jumping on the other side of the lake. This is where 98% of the activity would end up being. They are anywhere from 100 to 150 yards away. Still, I stick to fishing the spot that I had chummed about 50 feet in front of me. After almost two hours of fishlessness, I decided to heave as close to the breaking fish as possible. About 10 minutes later I get my first Stonelick carp, about a 20 incher, on sweetcorn. Further attempts to catch another carp on the far side only produced a small channel cat. About mid-seesion, i get a screaming run on my close-up rod. Something had found my chum pile. The carp that I pulled out had to be the most round, fattest carp I had ever caught. The fish literally looked like it had swallowed a softball. It was only 17" in length, but probably wieghed over 3 lbs. The picture does not do it justice. 

What did I learn from this trip? I should have brought my distance outfit so that I could have used the method or a packbait to go after those far away carp. With the wind and the current, i'm sure that this would have increased the chance of drawing te carp to my bait.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is the picture of the fatso carp.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey..thats awesome maan.. glad it still produce some carp there..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

There are actually carp in there?


----------

